# using wine question



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I just made a small batch of soap using red wine but it turned brown as soon as the lye mixed with the wine. :/ I did simmer the wine to get rid of the alcohol but should I have froze the wine first? All I did was cool it down. Or maybe not replace all the GM with wine. I was hoping for a pinkish bar.
Thanks 
JoAnn


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The color won't stay. You will have to use coloring or embrace the brown!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

As above, the color will not stay and it turns a medium color brown after aging.. 
Barb


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Well darn I had visions of pretty berry colored soap.
Thanks
JoAnn


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Why simmer to get rid of the alcohol? I want to keep the alcohol IN the soap. I've never made wine soap, is this something you have to do? Just curious.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita Martin said:


> Why simmer to get rid of the alcohol? I want to keep the alcohol IN the soap. I've never made wine soap, is this something you have to do? Just curious.
> [/quote
> I dont know, I just did it cause thats what it said to do. I do know that once I simmered the 7oz of wine for a short while I ended up with 3oz really fast, had to get back into the hubbys vino to get some more lol.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Anita,
Go you don't have to cook it- I have used frozen many many times and have even added "straight out of the bottle so to speak" when soaping with pre-mixed lye. 
less stank  

Lynn


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Anita, the thing to be careful of when using alcoholic beverages to mix with the lye is a possible lye volcano coming out of your mixing container. :jawdrop So cooking off the alcohol or freezing the beer or wine (or letting beer or sparkling wine go flat) will reduce the amount of reaction you get when you combine it with the lye. If you add it at trace like Lynn mentions above, fewer issues with that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And make sure if you are using the walmart recipe, because it contains lard, that you use red wine only  A nice burgundy perhaps?? V


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> And make sure if you are using the walmart recipe, because it contains lard, that you use red wine only  A nice burgundy perhaps?? V


Oh wow that one needed a drum roll LOL !! Good one.


----------

